

React Demystified (by HN's haberman) - swah
http://blog.reverberate.org/2014/02/react-demystified.html

======
swah
_" How does introducing an extra layer make things faster? Doesn't that imply
that the browsers have sub-optimal DOM implementations, if adding a layer on
top of them can speed them up?"_

A great little meta insight on how to think about stuff.

